# Oxford or Cambridge?



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 27, 2007)

What is the difference between the Cambridge Reference AV's and the Oxford Reference AV's?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's one minute difference: In the Oxford edition(s) AV -- and their descendants -- there is a typo/misspelling in Jeremiah 34:16:

Cambridge:

But ye turned and polluted my name, and caused every man his servant, and every man his handmaid, whom *ye* had set at liberty at their pleasure, to return, and brought them into subjection, to be unto you for servants and for handmaids.​

Oxford:

But ye turned and polluted my name, and caused every man his servant, and every man his handmaid, whom *he* had set at liberty at their pleasure, to return, and brought them into subjection, to be unto you for servants and for handmaids.​
In the 1611 original edition it is *yee*, as it is in the Hebrew, and "ye" in the Geneva, Wycliffe, Coverdale, Bishop's.

I learned of this reading Dr. Thomas Holland's _Crowned With Glory: The Bible from Ancient Text to Authorized Version_, p. 100. It looks like all my KJVs have descended from the Oxford text! So I just made a little note in them at that verse.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 28, 2007)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> Here's one minute difference: In the Oxford edition(s) AV -- and their descendants -- there is a typo/misspelling in Jeremiah 34:16:
> 
> Cambridge:
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------

